# Indy parks and the Hoosier MT bike now allowe e bikes



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I am Happy to announce that the Hooiser MT bike ass HMBA and Indy parks has approved e bikes by handicap ppl Thanks to Frank Merrit of the HMBA and Brentty Van Meter of indy parks . I look forward to showing how e bikes can fit in and even be a useful tool . Now lets Ride!!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Good job r95; in socal the Irvine conservancy which manages 60,000 acres of private parks, allows physically challenged individuals to ride many forms of e-vehicles on their property. Also I contacted a Ranger at one large park and they allow physically challenged individuals to ride e-bikes there. Be interesting to see what the ADA can accomplish in other areas. I don't think many departments want to mess with them.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

That is great news! I'm fully in support of folks with ADA recognized disabilities riding e-bikes.

-Walt


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a ADA case worker now but was able to work this out with out her its good to see reasonable ppl come together this is not a blanket open door for any and all e bikes no not at all . I have to meet with a club member to day he wants to see how I ride the trail this is the same trail I have been riding since the 80s lol as I explained to the HMBA I want this to be a positive for them .


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Walt said:


> That is great news! I'm fully in support of folks with ADA recognized disabilities riding e-bikes.
> 
> -Walt


This!


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

fos'l said:


> Good job r95; in socal the Irvine conservancy which manages 60,000 acres of private parks, allows physically challenged individuals to ride many forms of e-vehicles on their property. Also I contacted a Ranger at one large park and they allow physically challenged individuals to ride e-bikes there. Be interesting to see what the ADA can accomplish in other areas. I don't think many departments want to mess with them.


I Want to point out the ADA had nothing to do with this it was first Frank with the HMBA that supported me to ride even before the parks did , he and his wife had rented some e bikes in CO and she was able to ride with him were she could never had before .


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

rider95 said:


> I Want to point out the ADA had nothing to do with this it was first Frank with the HMBA that supported me to ride even before the parks did , he and his wife had rented some e bikes in CO and she was able to ride with him were she could never had before .


That's not what your OP said:

"I am Happy to announce that the Hooiser MT bike ass HMBA and Indy parks has approved e bikes by handicap ppl "


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rider95 said:


> I Want to point out the ADA had nothing to do with this it was first Frank with the HMBA that supported me to ride even before the parks did , he and his wife had rented some e bikes in CO and she was able to ride with him were she could never had before .





mtnbikej said:


> That's not what your OP said:
> 
> "I am Happy to announce that the Hooiser MT bike ass HMBA and Indy parks has approved e bikes by handicap ppl "


Hate to break it to you, man, but HMBA has very little to do with land manager decisions. All anyone with HMBA can do is offer advice to land managers. HMBA is responsible for allowing or prohibiting nothing. The end decision is up to the land manager. And also when anyone with disabilities is concerned, the ADA absolutely comes into play. The ADA is simply a set of laws that govern how things are built and/or managed and how people with disabilities are treated. It is up to businesses and government agencies to comply, or face lawsuits for failure to do so. With that possibility looming, some will err on the side of avoiding lawsuits and ADA complaints.

It will be interesting to see how this progresses, because there are local reports of a guy who has been seen on the Monon as well as at Town Run on some kind of modded ebike kit with a throttle treating bicycle facilities like his personal moto racetrack and being an all-around jerk. Local riders have been talking about it and working on ways to report him with actual information (like a vehicle license plate number) so he can get caught. There is legitimate concern that people like that will wind up ruining things for ALL bicycle riders when it comes to mtb trails, motor or not. So if you ever see this guy being a tool, don't hesitate to report him to LEO's. I haven't seen him yet.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Just beware for ppl like you Harold I ride with my Gopro on there is a legitimate concern for my safety so when you see me smile ! Its a city park its not just for so called MT bike gods to set fast time I get you hate me and will say anything to hurt me and my cause , I log my Max speed and avg for every ride I have hrs of video from every were I ride . If you want my tag# all you have to do is write it down when my van is parked in the handicap parking space I hope this hate for me somehow makes you feel better .


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

rider95 said:


> Just beware for ppl like you Harold I ride with my Gopro on there is a legitimate concern for my safety so when you see me smile ! Its a city park its not just for so called MT bike gods to set fast time I get you hate me and will say anything to hurt me and my cause , I log my Max speed and avg for every ride I have hrs of video from every were I ride . If you want my tag# all you have to do is write it down when my van is parked in the handicap parking space I hope this hate for me somehow makes you feel better .


What? From what I understand of the guy behaving like a jerk, he is not you. Not sure why you felt like it was necessary to respond to me that way. I've never met you and I don't know who you are. I was just asking for you to keep your eyes peeled for a guy being a jerk on an ebike, since you're also local. Since you ride with a GoPro all the time, if you get footage of him, that might even help to ID him. AFAIK, nobody has been able to get a picture of him yet, and I hear that his worst behavior has been on the Monon through busy Broad Ripple. It would even help your case, and that of other folks who would like to ride low powered ebikes, by distinguishing yourselves from those who would be jerks on ebikes. Just like mountain bikers without motors have to constantly self-police and work to separate responsible riders from irresponsible ones in the eyes of land managers. You have to work to make it difficult for the land manager to lump you in with the a$$holes. Anyone who wishes to see themselves as responsible trail/park users needs to work to show park managers that they belong there.

So I really don't see how my statements can be construed as an attack on you directly.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well please accept my apogee I will work very hard to make this a positive thing for the club and other users , a pet peeve of mine is rude biker and hikers I am always friendly to hikers and other users rarely do you see me pass a hiker and not say a friendly hello .


----------



## JRT_in_WMass (Jul 22, 2013)

rider95 said:


> I am Happy to announce that the Hooiser MT bike ass HMBA and Indy parks has approved e bikes by handicap ppl Thanks to Frank Merrit of the HMBA and Brentty Van Meter of indy parks . I look forward to showing how e bikes can fit in and even be a useful tool . Now lets Ride!!


Congrats. Good work.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Much thanks to all with words of support


----------

